# General > Biodiversity >  Some info please.....

## Humerous Vegetable

Can anybody tell me whether newts are found in Caithness? I am really hoping that they will colonize one of my ponds in the same way that frogs have. The only place in Highland that I have seen them is in Wester Ross, although I look in every bit of standing water I come across.

----------


## NickInTheNorth

Take a look at this thread:

http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=33605

pretty certain it is correctly identified. If it is then I'd be tempted to take a walk around Scrabster Loch.

----------


## unicorn

we used to find them on the moors in Thurso when we were kids.

----------


## -Sarah-

Ahh newts! I used to love collecting them when I was little.  I found many in a small pool up beside the Mar Loch.  This wee pool was full of all sorts but think it has become quite stagnant.  Last time I saw some was at Dunnet forrest in the small pool at the end of the trail, this would have been about 2 years ago maybe.  Use to love trying to catch them, they are quite tricky to catch in the water...very fast swimmers!  This was strictly a catch and release system though  :Smile:

----------


## Taraxacum

The type of newt around here is the Palmate Newt and it occurs in various shallow ponds in the Thurso and Dunnet area. They are most unlikely to arrive in your pond by themselves since they do not wander around as much as frogs do.

----------


## Humerous Vegetable

Thanks for all the information - I guess I can't go out collecting them, because I think they're a protected species. I have another question; I have been in Caithness now for 5 years and have never seen a ladybird or a snail in all that time, except for a couple of water snails I must've brought with me on a waterlily. I have loads of slugs, so is it that whatever they make their shells from isn't in Caithness soil? Also, do you think it would be acceptable to buy in some ladybird larvae to eat some of the aphids my garden is full of? I'm trying to be organic, but it's difficult when there are no natural predators.

----------


## unicorn

I have had ladybirds, and if you have a look in the bushes round mount pleasant school you will find massive snails.

----------


## hell raizer

> I have had ladybirds, and if you have a look in the bushes round mount pleasant school you will find massive snails.


i wonder why  ::

----------


## hell raizer

we used to find newts at loch calder

----------


## rob16d

I'm sure they can be found in dunnet forest...mind going on an expedition when I was younger and finding some in the ponds....

----------


## Humerous Vegetable

Dear God, I'm obviously living in some kind of ecological blackspot, with my 2 very sad frogs and 15 million starlings who have brought synchronized bowel movements up to Olympic event level. Maybe it's because my garden is being buried under a guano mountain that nothing else wants to live here. I used to have a robin, but something ate it. Or, maybe it committed suicide.

----------


## Ricco

> we used to find them on the moors in Thurso when we were kids.


Quite agree - saw lots of them then in the pools up on the moors beyond Pennyland.

----------


## r.rackstraw

Palmate newts are widespread in Caithness. I think they will find your pond if you are in the country. But they will not breed successfully if you have fish in your pond!

----------


## chaz

We have newts and the occasional ladybird up with us :Smile: Along with a few other creatures( not including the kids) ::

----------

